# Too Many Springtails?



## delucs414 (Aug 24, 2017)

Is there such a thing as too many springtails in a vivarium lol

I added microfauna to my vivarium at the beginning of September and the hope was to let it seed for about a month before I add frogs. Well being where I live it was alot harder to get frogs than I thought but I have ordered some and I will be receiving some within the next two weeks. So my viv has had springtails and isopods for about 3.5 months without anything eating them to balance it out, and all you see its micro fauna everywhere. Is there any draw back to this or will things eventually balance out once I add my frogs?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That will generally balance out. Even without frogs, it would eventually balance out.
It is possible to have too many springtails, but pretty rare. Even then, it would be more of a problem with froglets. It's easy to watch for. If there are so many springtails that they are crawling all over your frogs, and your frogs seem bothered in any way, there may be too many.

It's pretty simple to bait springtails and isopods with a fat pinch of fish flakes. Sprinkle it on at night. Moisten it. In the morning you scoop it up, along with a handful of substrate and lots of microfauna. Don't throw them out. Use, or maintain it as a mixed colony to feed out of, after your frogs establish and clear some out. You will likely have to bait several times before you notice a difference. 
Don't forget and leave the fish flakes in your viv, or you are simply feeding the problem.


----------



## delucs414 (Aug 24, 2017)

Pumilo said:


> That will generally balance out. Even without frogs, it would eventually balance out.
> It is possible to have too many springtails, but pretty rare. Even then, it would be more of a problem with froglets. It's easy to watch for. If there are so many springtails that they are crawling all over your frogs, and your frogs seem bothered in any way, there may be too many.
> 
> It's pretty simple to bait springtails and isopods with a fat pinch of fish flakes. Sprinkle it on at night. Moisten it. In the morning you scoop it up, along with a handful of substrate and lots of microfauna. Don't throw them out. Use, or maintain it as a mixed colony to feed out of, after your frogs establish and clear some out. You will likely have to bait several times before you notice a difference.
> Don't forget and leave the fish flakes in your viv, or you are simply feeding the problem.


I actually did start a springtail culture from the vivarium already but I guess I could just keep adding more to the master culture it gets too bad for the frogs. I will keep a close eye on them when they arrive. Thanks for the help!


----------



## DendroRob (Sep 19, 2017)

The frogs will balance out the numbers. Lots of springs is a good thing


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Don't bother taking any out, just let your frogs enjoy. Remember, more microfauna means your frogs can eat just that when you're on vacation.


----------

